# Gypsy Red Persian 11 years old and Molly Seal Tortie Colourpoint Persian 10 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Gypsy Red Persian 11 years old and Molly Seal Tortie Colourpoint Persian 10 years old . Sadly for these girls their owners have parted and are unable to care for them anymore. They are lovely girls and we have had to shave some of their coats off and Gypsy needs a dental on Monday having the last few teeth out.
They are both neutered microchipped and they have had their 1st vaccinations and will need another in 3 weeks time. They are very pretty girls and have health appetites and are still fighting fit so could have a good few years in front of them yet. Older cats give so much and are great to have around so please dont over look them because of their age. Must Stay Together










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team :001_smile:*


----------

